# Our hearts are broken



## kian (Feb 22, 2008)

Shane our darling boy you loved everyone and greeted anyone you saw with a wagging tail . You had the gentlest soul I have ever known in a dog. As hard as it was I was honored to be with you when you left this world. I held you in my arms as you died and though it was the most heartbreaking thing to do, I am so glad you gave me the courage to do it.

R.I.P darling x


----------



## justenuf (Jan 3, 2009)

Sending hugs to you.............. we have lost our old girl today xxx


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

RIP xx :crying:


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

So sorry.:sad:


----------



## Sheltielady (Jul 8, 2009)

So sorry. You're description of Shane sounds just like my boy Dennis who left for Rainbow Bridge last year. The day after he died I came across this poem, I hope it helps you as it did me:-

I NEVER WENT AWAY

I stood by you're bed last night
I came to have a peep
I could see that you were crying
You found it hard to sleep.

I whined to you softly
As you brushed away a tear
It's "me" I haven't left you
I'm well, I'm fine, I'm here.

I was with you at the shops today
Your arms were getting sore
I longed to take your parcels
I wish I could do more.

I was with you at my grave today
You tend it with such care
I want to reassure you
That I am not lying there.

I walked with you towards the house
As you fumbled for the key
I gently put my paw on you
I smiled and said "it's me".

You looked so very tired
As you sank into a chair
I tried so hard to let you know
That I was standing there.

Its possible for me
To be so near everyday
To say to you with certainty
"I never went away".

You sat there very quietly
Then smiled like you knew
In the stillness of the evening
I was very close to you.

The day is over
I smile at you yawning
And say good night, god bless
I'll see you in the morning.

And when the time is right for you
To cross the brief divide
I'll rush across to meet you
And we'll stand side by side.

I have so many things to show you
There is so much for you to see
Be patient, live your journey out
Then come home to live with me.

Author Unknown


----------



## mr.stitches (Aug 1, 2008)

That is just the saddest thing ever x


----------



## Liz Damaschka (Feb 11, 2009)

So very sorry to hear of your great loss.

My cat suddenly died week gone Monday, totally unexpected, and it is very hard.

Keep your chin up.

Liz


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

aww so sorry to hear that  I lost my dog last year, i'd had him since I was 5 years old, it's so difficult when they go 

Run free Shane xx


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

So sorry for your loss!!!


----------



## Rachh (Jun 24, 2009)

ahhh i hate you for postin that poem and making me cry!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

So sorry for your loss, he looked and sounded like a lovely lad, I wish I could say something to make you feel better, I lost my lovely boy Chance last year and although it won't feel like it now it does get better with time.


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

kian and justenuf, sorry to you both for you loss.


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

So so sorry


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

im so very sorry its so hard when they leave us R.I.P Shane xxx

Sheltielady i love that poem its so moving


----------



## kian (Feb 22, 2008)

A huge thank you to each and everyone of you for all the kind replies 

It has only two weeks today since we lost him and our grief is still very raw, i feel like a part of me is lost without him, we went through a lot together

Sheltielady a special thanks for that beautiful poem when i can stop crying so much im going copy and frame it next to his picture.the words are beautiful and so moving 

All that have also lost there beloved pets god bless you all and again a huge thank you to everyone here


----------



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

run free sweet ones,at least they knew they were well loved at the end xxx


----------



## borderterriers (Jul 3, 2009)

It breaks your heart when you lose your beloved pet.
When I lost my Bruno I was inconsolable. 
I feel for you all.

This is a poem I wrote in tribute to Bruno.

There's an empty place beside me where my best friend used to lie.
But now he's running freely above the bright blue sky.
His legs no longer bother him arthritis pain is gone.
He can run just like a puppy,
but I feel so alone.

I miss you Bruno my best mate, I miss your funny ways.
The way you peeped under the gate,
long walks on sunny days.

I miss your lovely staffie smile, your toys around the floor.
I miss your little waggy tail when I come through the door.
But I know that you're at peace now no more pain to bother you.
and I've lots of happy memories that I know will see me through.

I lost Bruno 2 1/2 yrs ago and I still miss him.

RIP Bruno.

And all the other pets at rainbow bridge.


----------



## Deerhounder (Jul 5, 2009)

Thinking of you. I know how hard it is to let them go.

Run free good Shane.


----------



## reddyrufus (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss RIP Handsome boy. xx


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

Run free Shane R.I.P xx


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

When God had made the Earth and sky, The flowers and the trees,

He then made all the animals And all the birds and bees. 

And when his work was finished, Not one was quite the same.

He said, 'I'll walk this earth of mine, And give each one a name,' 

And so he travelled land and sea, And everywhere he went, 

A little creature followed Him Until his strength was spent.

And when all were named upon the Earth, And in the sky and sea,

The little creature said,'Dear Lord, There's not one left for me!'

The Father smiled and softly said: 'I've left you till the end.

I've turned my own name back to front, And called you DOG, my friend.

RIP Shane xxx


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

kian said:


> Shane our darling boy you loved everyone and greeted anyone you saw with a wagging tail . You had the gentlest soul I have ever known in a dog. As hard as it was I was honored to be with you when you left this world. I held you in my arms as you died and though it was the most heartbreaking thing to do, I am so glad you gave me the courage to do it.
> 
> R.I.P darling x


At peace little man..sleep well..R.I.P Shane


----------



## CatzEyes (Mar 30, 2009)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful dog Shane. It is so, so very hard to lose a pet. My thoughts are with you.

R.I.P Shane


----------



## kian (Feb 22, 2008)

A huge thank you again to everyone here for there kindness and support


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

What a beautiful poem. Brought tears to my eyes as I saw all the four legged friends that I have loved and lost xx


----------



## barneythore (Jul 11, 2009)

i lost my jrt on tuesday he had kidney failure and testical cancer he was 16 i had him from 6 weeks i feel so empty without the little 1


----------



## Liz Damaschka (Feb 11, 2009)

barneythore said:


> i lost my jrt on tuesday he had kidney failure and testical cancer he was 16 i had him from 6 weeks i feel so empty without the little 1


I am so sorry to hear this. It is a terrible feeling when you lose a much loved pet. It is almost 3 weeks since my cat died suddenly and sometimes it comes over me in big waves and I feel absolutely awful.


----------

